# Como conectar un motor paso a paso bipolar,sustituyendo a uno unipolar



## FREDDIELUCERO (Ago 21, 2008)

hola a todos:

tengo la siguiente duda.....tengo una controladora para motores paso a paso con el integrado unl2803...el tema es que todos los esquemas que he recopilado conectan motores paso a paso unipolares...con 6 o 5 cables conectando las 2 bobinas (4 terminales) y los puntos medios a la alimentacion positiva.....¿como puedo conectar un motor bipolar de (solo 4 cables)...para que funciones de la misma forma.....ya que no quiero gastar en otra controladora....

adios a muchas gracias ..................


----------



## tjdor (Ago 21, 2008)

Te dejo un esquema de como se conecta un PAP bipolar, esta echo con otro controlador, pero mas o menos supongo que sea igual


----------

